# How to wash rope toys?



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

So I have a cargo net and a rope bridge in my rats's cage. They are getting pretty 'pee-stained' and I really want to clean them up a bit. I just don't really know _how?_

How do you guys wash all your rats toys?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just washed some rope toys. I soaked them in hot water in vinegar, scrubbed then allowed them to dry in the sun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

A cargo net like from a car? Do they like it? I have one of those laying around from when I totaled my jimmy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I put them in the washing machine inside a pillowcase (to help stop the attachments hitting the inside of your machine) and I find it gives thick ropes a better clean. It's probably not recommended for the health of your machine but I don't feel hand-washing gives a satisfactory clean.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I was wondering if it was wise to put them in the washing machine. My dad probably wouldn't be so keen on that idea.
I think I will have to hand-scrub them.
*sigh* another job to do!


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

I like to machine wash but if you cant soak for a few in dishsoap&vinegar&hot water...it may take a few sinkfulls. im also big on pillowcase washing...I would hate to hand wash the rat linens there are a ton!


----------

